# Burtsner Aviano 684 2008



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone got any thoughts on these vans, good bad or otherwise?
am hopefully buying one soon

many thanks

john


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the replys


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

havent got same model but Burstner are good and had no problems witth it

Joe


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were on our second Burstner. Last one was an Aviano 675g. Build quality was good with only a few minor problems when new. Once these were sorted it was great. We had problems with water ingress to the external light lenses and the stool in the shower had the stain run every time it got wet. The door also took the dealer some time to get it closing correctly.

The van had plenty of power (2.3 engine) and good MPG. It did however suffer from judder in reverse.

We now have an Elegance 821g which is excellent

Andy


----------



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

We have 2009 Aviano 684i, love it. 3ltr engine, avge 27 mpg,8300 mile in first year.Can`t wait to get going again.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - as you can se we have 684 - Would we buy it again knowing what we know now and having it for over a year - definetly yes.
2.3 fiat - good mpg - good layout for us. No major problems - some minor niggles.
Downsides for us would be that it doesn't have a double floor - also we have an electric water heater but not electric heating - get both if you can - and if spending a lot of time in winter in the van i think there is an option for electric floor heating - could be worth it.
Bathroom works Ok as this was the area we said we would compromise on - so no seperate shower area - but we find it works fine. 
Hope this helps - any specific questions just ask
Steve


----------

